# Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO) Merged



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I think he likes the move....

Steph Speaks


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

IDK, it could go either way, yeah, he probably does like it. But, I dont think Zach will be good in NY. Z-Bo already said that "He is gangsta, and not a Blazer."


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

good at least he wont hae to worry bout francis anymore


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Anyone see Marbury on nbc and cbs sports sunday shows?*

I think the miked up hosted by bruce beck today was taped, because he was on live on cbs with my boy ducis rodgers.

With Beck marbury said he was sorry for anythign that was said to KG whenever they played together. He talked about Zach being able to do everything and that he'd average 10 pts 12 assists in response to him having to share the ball.

HE looked like he was drunk or high on something by the time he got over to CBS. He parroted the same answers but started throwing up hand signs, wouldnt leave the set after his segment. but 10 pts 12 assists, sign me up. Maybe he's finalyl learned 20 and 8 means jack if you aint winning


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

Wait, did Marbury say "youthier"?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

Haha yup. Get a dictionary Steph and put down the basketball. JK I love Stephon!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

what the hell was he talking about..........

trade him!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*



The True Essence said:


> what the hell was he talking about..........
> 
> trade him!


Only if Jamal Crawford goes first.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

Randolph and the "HOOP FAMILY" will fit right in with Marbury.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

Youthier...
Did you guys see him today on TV?
Retard.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

lol just like he was on CBS's sports sunday show. He was smoking something that day.

Lol "they scared now" what happens when anderson friggan varaejo starts getting boards over curry and randoloph. And yes the spurs must be shaking in their boots, oden's in the league, kobe and kg could be moved out of their garbage teams onto phoenix, dallas wherever, but they must be shaking in their boots over zach randolph.

Get a grip stephon, but if you can limit yourself to 13-15 pts and distribute the ball well, i'd sign up for that right now. Lol zach randolph is "youth-ier"


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

I could almost live with younger youthier...But did he really need to say a lefty southpaw???


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hell, yeah*

otherwise you might have thought that Randolph was a righty southpaw.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*

hey, the guy gets paid to play ball baby... .....youthier lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Steph speaks on Zach Randolph (VIDEO)*



ChosenFEW said:


> hey, the guy gets paid to play ball baby... .....*youthier* lol


You stupid Chosen......:lol: I'm so mad you beat me to the punch line. :lol:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Anyone see Marbury on nbc and cbs sports sunday shows?*

Knick fans,
Is Steph OK? Because some of the stuff he says in this interview are just bizzare.

http://slamonline.com/online/2007/07/the-stephon-marbury-video


Trail Blazer fans reaction to this video:
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/367051-ot-another-marbury-vid.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone see Marbury on nbc and cbs sports sunday shows?*

Wasn't a thread about his speech impairment created already? I'm a merge this with the thread Chosen made about Steph's reaction to the Zach trade.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This offseason I been looking at alot of Marbury Videos on Youtube, and one really caught my attention.* 
Stephen A. Smith said something during the season that alot of Members in this forum heard me saying repeatedly during the 2003-4 season when we first traded for Marbury. Everybody said I was a Marbury-BASHER. 

To make Marbury the Super-Star player that his Skillz & Talent show, Isiah Thomas should have went out of his way to get Kobe Bryant Leadership Skillz on this Knick Team to stop all the questioning of Marbury PG Talent. This would have taken so much pressure off of Marbury existing as a Leadership Franchise Player inwhich Marbury has yet to perform on a nightly basis. 
Plus Marbury would learn to say something positive at every interview like, "Kobe Bryant makes this Knick team Special with all our talents added.". 

Out of all the Videos you watch about Marbury, Stephen A. Smith says it best about all the talent that is rolled up in Starbury. 
There is not one percent of Leadership qualities within all of Marbury PG-Talent. 
Marbury needs a Teammate Leader like Lebron James on his team to WIN a Championship. The truth must be told, players like Magic Johnson, Larry Bird, Micheal Jordon, and Dennis Johnson who take control of the Point in every 4th quarter game could WIN a Championship with PG-Marbury on their team without a problem. 
Every NBA team that had Marbury on it had the wrong expectations of Marbury being their Franchise PG-Leader of his teammates. 
Marbury is just a player with alot of talent that needs to be lead at the PG-position by a Player that is a "Point-Foward" Franchise Leader (Kobe Bryant or Lebron James) who can take control at anytime of all three positions (PG/SG/SF).


----------

